# Triple Double Night!



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

*La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero, Double Scotch, Double Rocks....*


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

:happy:


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

:ss :ss


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

:ss :ss


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

:ss :ss


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

:ss :ss


----------



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)

what was the time line Johnny?


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

2 hours 20 minutes of smoking heaven


----------



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweeeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Little late to this party. Lol. But I had to ask, How is that Dalmore? A buddy gave me a bottle a few days ago and I haven't gotten around to trying it yet.


----------

